# What do colors mean, Blue, Black, Yellow, White SATA ports on motherboard?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have an HP Media Center m7077c that I am setting up for my wife. I have installed an additional tuner for a total of two. It has colors on the SATA connectors on the main board, Blue, Black, Yellow, White.

What is the significance of the colors?

I think I know the meaning of blue; but, what about the others?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

As far as I know it is just to make it easier to identify the ports. Black is SATA1, White is SATA2, Blue is SATA3, Yellow is SATA4.

Limk to Motherboard specs at HP.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...023&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=468534


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's for ease of use, nothing more on your system. On some boards its to distinguish between different controllers, like one set provided by the motherboard's native chipset and those supplied by a third party manufacturer - in which case it could be there to provide additional features that the native chipset doesn't support or simply to add more ports.


----------

